# Update: Had my colonoscopy...



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

If any of you read my last night's posts, you know I threw up half of my prep and couldn't finish off the rest.I had the Half Lytely and was only able to down 48 oz... but then half of that came up







There was 36 oz left which got poured down the drain.I took the 4 pills earlier in the day. Now those made me go with no side effects.Bottom line... I was very concerned that I wasn't cleaned out enough.I was going "darkish yellow" liquid from my bottom with just about 24 oz of the Half Lytely in me. The 4 pills prior , I think, got all the "whole" stuff out.Ok, so not only was it good enough, my Dr said I was cleaned out very well.Good to know for future preps.So true what everyone on here says.. when you start going clear/yellow/no whole ... your done.I did have a few flecks of brown... but again Dr. said I was cleaned out very well.So who is able to finish all that stuff anyway :XOh, and this was my 4th colonoscopy. No polyps this time.I attribute this to having cut out processed foods from my diet and having a regular workout program.


----------



## 20869 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you for posting this.my Colonoscopy is on friday and I am extremely worried about the volume of laxatives they want me to take. 50mg senna and 2 percalax sachets, one of those to be taken the morning of the app with only a few hours to get it out of my system.My Dr wont give advice or answer ?'s regarding me stopping the preperation when I feel I am running clear. Perhaps as I have never dont this before.I am certain I will be sick as a dog and that the laxatives will make it impossible for me to get in the car, let alone do the thing.


----------

